

UDP and me - mmastrac
http://www.reed.com/blog-dpr/?page_id=6

======
bediger4000
This is a pretty good article, it reveals some of the "why" about TCP/IP and
UDP/IP. One particularly revealing paragraph that's not about the "why":

 _One project where my friend and officemate Steven T. Kent (now chief
scientist and vice president at BBN, and a chief advisor to NSA) and I lost
was our strong argument to put mandatory end-to-end encryption into TCP (and
adaptations of the ideas to UDP-based protocols, such as RTP, hich I worked
out but abandoned). Steve’s design was rejected, not because it was unsound,
but because NSA did not want to see ANY encryption work going on in the public
domain ARPA project, some say because they did not want to see the world be
“too secure” by default._

That's very interesting. This Steven T. Kent goes from technical grunt to
advisor to the NSA. I should temper my paranoia by mentioning that "not ANY
encryption" was pretty standard for the whole US government all the way up to
the end of the "Crypto Wars" in the 1990s.

